

Show HN: Friendex - a Pokédex of your friends. - tagabek

Hey HN,<p>My first app, Friendex, is FREE and available in the App Store.<p>It is my very first personal project and it was a lot of fun to build.<p>Feedback on how to improve it would be great!<p>I am also a freelancer, and am looking for new projects. I would love to talk about any project you&#x27;re working on and&#x2F;or need help with. You can find my contact info in my profile.<p>Thanks!
======
smartwater
You should tell us about it and why we need it. I don't think many people will
try it until you do.

------
Proleps
It looks nice, but you're app could easily get kicked for copyright
infringement.

~~~
tagabek
Thanks! Nintendo seems to be pretty lenient on app developers. There are many
Nintendo-themed apps that are making a lot of money in the App Store, and I
can't remember one that's been pulled.

~~~
namlem
They went after Pokedex apps a while back, around when B&W came out.

------
tagabek
Link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/friendex!/id664874851?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/friendex!/id664874851?ls=1&mt=8)

